# Gesshin 1200 Grit Splash and Go Anyone?



## JBroida (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone notice this one on our website yet  ?
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-1200-splash-and-go-stone.html
(pictures coming as soon as i have some free time from e-mails and phone calls)


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this the stone we talked about at the Javitz Center?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 18, 2013)

nope... that one is a bit different. This is a kind of new and improved version of our gesshin 1000 splash and go.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 18, 2013)

Kinda what I have been looking for to leave at work. Sorry haven't been on your site in a couple mo. to notice anything new.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 18, 2013)

JBroida said:


> nope... that one is a bit different. This is a kind of new and improved version of our gesshin 1000 splash and go.



Ok. Let me know when the 1200 soaker is ready to go then.


----------



## Matus (Mar 18, 2013)

JBroida said:


> Anyone notice this one on our website yet  ?
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-1200-splash-and-go-stone.html



I have heard about it from somewhere recently - just can not remember from who :wink:


----------



## Matus (Mar 24, 2013)

Jon, do you plan also the XL version of this stone?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope... Just the stone as is for now


----------



## Paradox (Mar 26, 2013)

Would love to see what it looks like.  The 1k/6k combo for that matter too.


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 27, 2013)

Paradox said:


> The 1k/6k combo for that matter too.



There are some sweet action shots on their youtube channel. Check out the live stream. Get to see some of its finishes too. http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports/videos?view=0


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

Photo time...


----------



## Matus (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking forward to see it in action in one of your videos Jon.


----------

